# Suggestions please



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My wife's jewelry box has been dropped and the hinge pulled out from the lid damaging the hinge slot.

I am going to attempt a fix, but before I do, would like to hear from the forum, how others would repair the damage.

I an looking at routing a deeper slot and gluing in a new filler piece.

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Prayer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Just make a New box I don't think it will every look the same again or hold the hinge/lid like it once did 


==





jw2170 said:


> My wife's jewelry box has been dropped and the hinge pulled out from the lid damaging the hinge slot.
> 
> I am going to attempt a fix, but before I do, would like to hear from the forum, how others would repair the damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

Epoxy glue, you can had some stain to colour it, and I've repair this way before, it give a new look and lot of strength and never give up, I use often recycle wood and that's the way I correct defect.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> My wife's jewelry box has been dropped and the hinge pulled out from the lid damaging the hinge slot.
> 
> I am going to attempt a fix, but before I do, would like to hear from the forum, how others would repair the damage.
> 
> ...


Here is my suggestion James, using the ski mounted router, remove about a 1/4" all around the box. Then make a frame, probably from a contrasting wood rather than attempting to colour match. Glue the frame in place, apply a suitable finish and you will end up with a better looking jewellery box than it was originally!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

paduke said:


> Prayer



Hahaha.

I haven't given up on it yet, Bill:wacko:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> Just make a New box I don't think it will every look the same again or hold the hinge/lid like it once did
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, BJ.

I will try something else first, and if I 'stuff it up' (Aussie expression) I will have a go at a new box. I have been keeping some hardwood for just this purpose.:yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

thrinfo said:


> Epoxy glue, you can had some stain to colour it, and I've repair this way before, it give a new look and lot of strength and never give up, I use often recycle wood and that's the way I correct defect.



Thanks Norman, but I will try to replace a section first...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Here is my suggestion James, using the ski mounted router, remove about a 1/4" all around the box. Then make a frame, probably from a contrasting wood rather than attempting to colour match. Glue the frame in place, apply a suitable finish and you will end up with a better looking jewellery box than it was originally!



Haha... I knew I would get a suggestion from you , Harry, that involved the skis.....

I was going to use the skis to route the slot, but your idea has merit....:thank_you2:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Here is my suggestion James, using the ski mounted router, remove about a 1/4" all around the box. Then make a frame, probably from a contrasting wood rather than attempting to colour match. Glue the frame in place, apply a suitable finish and you will end up with a better looking jewellery box than it was originally!


That's an awesome idea, Harry!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I do get flashes of inspiration from time to time Jim! I try to give advice based on practical experience and invariably have photographs to prove that point.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

What I would do in that case is router out just the inside and leaving the outer part so that from the outside you do not see the repair.From the pic it looked like it is one long hinge which will cover the repair.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Harry nailed it - not literally, but definitely his method should be ideal. Harry is wise beyond his years. 

A couple of months ago, an old and very dear friend passed away. His name was Ora Kermit Coleman and was 90 years young at the time of his death. Naturally my family attended the funeral. The pastor from Ora's church gave a long talk about Ora's life. Our favorite part was when the pastor went on and on about how Ora lived a very simple life. He did not have modern appliances in his home and did not have a telephone and when questioned about his "no telephone personal policy" his reply was always the same: "If someone wants to talk to me, they can visit 'cause I've been in this same house all of my life." The pastor said, "Ora lived a simple life and I think Ora should have been born a hundred years ago". My wife, who is quite the comedian; looked at me and whispered, "He almost was!".


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Prayer in this must be special to She who must be kept happy and divine guidance needed


----------

